
Refluxion – MITM WPA attacks tool (fork) - chinarulezzz
https://github.com/chinarulezzz/refluxion
======
chinarulezzz
Please note that this is a fork. The original project is here (fluxion by
FluxionNetwork).

At this point, the only difference of the fork is that it allows to
deauthenticate (by "Handshake Snooper" or "Captive Portal" attack) specifiс
client of Access Point, not all in a row.

Sometimes it's necessary to not disconnecting all clients from the AP, but
only one (the most vulnerable from the point of view of Social Engineering).

===

Plans for the future:

\- Add 'deauth specific client' option to deauth-ng.py (5GHz networks)

\- Add pmkid support as alternative to 'Handshake Snooper'

\- Add more phishing pretexts

===

P.S.

Sorry guys (& fluxion devs) that I didn't try to push these changes to the
upstream.

I'm a sociopath and have no patience. Hope this shit will be useful. :)

